# Shimano RS-10 Wheelset with older 7-speed Deore DX casette?



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I am rehabilitating an 1992 Bianchi Project 5 for my son. It's one of the first hybrids, and has 700C wheels but components that are mostly Deore XT or the short-lived Deore DX. The wheels are not super,a nd I recently took of a set of RS-10s from my Roubaix when I switched to Neuvation wheels. The RS-10s say they are good for 8,9, or 10 speeds, but what about older 7 speed cassettes? Was the omission of 7-speed because it won't work, or just because no one has them anymore?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sure they will work but you will need a 4mm spacer behind the cassette


----------



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

awesome-thanks!


----------



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

All installed no prob- the RS10/Roubaix Pros look and ride pretty cool on the old Bianchi!


----------

